#  > Petroleum Industry Zone >  > Oil And Gas Production >  >  >  Valves  !!!

## Ahmed Fahmy

I'll Start my first post in our forum with valves because most of us need to know more about this important item in pertroleum production engineering.Without valves no production i think this an important fact so let's start with that fact 
I'll put my Topic and i'll continue it as replies so follow this topic please 

Contents [hide] 
1 Application 
2 Valve parts 
2.1 Body 
2.2 Ports 
2.3 Connections to ports 
2.4 Discs and rotors 
2.5 Seat 
2.6 Stem 
2.7 Bonnet 
2.8 Spring 
2.9 Valve Balls 
3 Valve operating positions 
3.1 2-way valves 
3.2 3-way valves 
4 Control 
5 Other considerations 
6 Types of valves 

A valve is a device that regulates the flow of substances (either gases, fluidized solids, slurries, or liquids) by opening, closing, or partially obstructing various passageways. Valves are technically pipe fittings, but usually are discussed separately. 

Valves are used in a variety of applications including industrial, military, commercial, residential, transportation. Plumbing valves are the most obvious in everyday life, but many more are used. 

Some valves are driven by pressure only, they are mainly used for safety purposes in Steam engines and domestic heating or cooking appliances. Others are used in a controlled way, like in Otto cycle engines driven by a camshaft, where they play a major role in engine cycle control. 


Application 
A large variety of valves are available and have many applications with sizes ranging from tiny to huge. The cost of valves ranges from very cheap simple disposable valves in some items to very expensive valves for specialized applications. Often not realized by some, small valves are even inside some common household items including liquid or gel mini-pump dispenser spigots, spray devices, some rubber bulbs for pumping air, etc., manual air pumps and some other pumps, and laundry washers. Valves are almost as ubiquitous as electrical switches. Often a valve is part of some object, the valve body and the object made in one piece; for example, a separatory funnel. Faucets, taps, and spigots are all variations of valves. Many fluid systems such as water and natural gas lines in houses and other buildings have valves. Fluid systems in chemical and power plants and other facilities have numerous valves to control fluid flow. 


Valve parts 

Body 

The majority of the valve consists of the valve body, including most of the exterior. The valve body is the vessel or casing that holds the fluid going through inside the valve. Valve bodies are most commonly made of various metals or plastics, although valve bodies fused with glass laboratory items in one piece are also made of glass. 

Ports 
The body has two or more openings, often called the ports, through which the fluid can enter or leave the valve. Valves with two ports are the most common. Valves with three ports are the next most common. Less often used are valves with four or more ports. Rheodyne makes rather small valves with six ports and Valco makes similar small valves with six or ten ports. Extra ports which are not needed can be closed off. In some cases, a valve port is immediately connected to a spray nozzle or container 

Connections to ports 
Although valves are sometimes made connected or integral with some other object like a vessel, many valves are manufactured initially as a separate item to be connected afterwards to some other object such as a pipe, tube, or pump head on at least one of the valve ports either by a manufacturer or the user. In valves which are essentially faucets, taps, spigots, or sampling valves, one (or more) of the ports is often left unconnected or just has a short length of piping. Commonly valves are made with some means of connection at the ports. Means of connections at valve ports can include treads, compression fittings, gluing or cementing (especially for plastic), or welding (for metals). In fluid systems, valves are often connected to piping or tubing. A certain type of valve may come in various sizes. Valve sizes are commonly given by the outer diameter of tubing or pipng the ports connect to; for example, a 1-inch valve is sized to connect to 1-inch outer diameter tubing. 

Discs and rotors 
Inside the valve body, flow through the valve may be partly or fully blocked by an object called a disc. Although valve discs of some kinds of valves are traditionally disc-shaped, discs can come in various shapes. Although the valve body remains stationary within the fluid system, the disc in the valve is movable so it can control flow. A round type of disc with fluid pathway(s) inside which can be rotated to direct flow between certain ports can be called a rotor. Ball valves are valves which use spherical rotors, except for the interior fluid passageways. Plug valves use cylindrically-shaped or conically-tapered rotors called plugs. Other round shapes for rotors are possible too in rotor valves, as long as the rotor can be turned inside the valve body. However not all round or spherical dics are rotors; for example, a ball check valve uses the ball to block reverse flow, but is not a rotor because operating the valve does involve rotation of the ball. 



Seat 
The valve seat is the interior surface in the body which contacts or could contact the disc to form a seal which should be leak-tight, particularly when the valve is shut (closed). If the disc moves linearly as the valve is controlled, the disc comes into contact with the seat when the valve is shut. When the valve has a rotor, the seat is always in contact with the rotor, but the surface area of contact on the rotor changes as the rotor is turned. If the disc swings on a hinge, as in a swing check valve, it contacts the seat to shut the valve and stop flow. In all the above cases, the seat remains stationary while the disc or rotor moves. The body and the seat could both come in one piece of solid material, or the seat could be a separate piece attached or fixed to the inside of the valve body, depending on the valve design. 

Stem 
The stem is a rod or similar piece spanning the inside and the outside of the valve, transmitting motion to control the internal disc or rotor from outside the valve. Inside the valve, the rod is joined to or contacts the disc/rotor. Outside the valve the stem is attached to a handle or another controlling device. Between inside and outside, the stem typically goes through a valve bonnet if there is one. In some cases, the stem and the disc can be combined in one piece, or the stem and the handle are combined in one piece. 

The motion transmitted by the stem can be a linear push or pull motion, a rotating motion, or some combination of these. A valve with a rotor would be controlled by turning the stem. The valve and stem can be threaded such that the stem can be screwed into or out of the valve by turning it in one direction or the other, thus moving the disc back or forth inside the body. Packing is often used between the stem and the bonnet to seal fluid inside the valve in spite of turning of the stem. Some valves have no external control and do not need a stem; for example, most check valves. Check valves are valves which allow flow in one direction, but block flow in the opposite direction. Some refer to them as one-way valves even though they have two ports. 

Valves in which the disc is between the seat and the stem and where the stem moves in a direction into the valve to shut it are normally-seated. Valves in which the seat is between the disc and the stem and where the stem moves in a direction out of the valve to shut it are reverse-seated. These terms do not apply to valves with no stem nor to valves using rotors 

Bonnet 
A bonnet basically acts as a cover on the valve body. It is commonly semi-permanently screwed into the valve body. During manufacture of the valve, the internal parts were put into the body and then the bonnet was attached to hold everything together inside. To access internal parts of a valve, a user would take off the bonnet, usually for maintenance. Many valves do not have bonnets; for example, plug valves usually do not have bonnets. 

Spring 
Many valves have a spring for spring-loading, to normally shift the disc into some position by default but allow control to reposition the disc. Relief valves commonly use a spring to keep the valve shut, but allow excessive pressure to force the valve open against the spring-loading 

Valve Balls 
A valve ball is also used for severe duty, high pressure, high tolerance applications. They are typically made of stainless steel, titanium, Stellite, Hastelloy, brass, and nickel. They can also be made of different types of plastic, such as ABS, PVC, PP or PVDF.See More: Valves  !!!

----------


## Muthuraman

Thank You

----------


## ameer

it was very intersted subject 
i hope to be include data about chock valve and how to chose it and calculate the back pressure which result from using it?

----------


## deepakchandra

plz send me book

----------


## ameer

why you don't complete we are waiting you it is very important subjet

----------


## Akilbek

Hi Gents,
I heard that installing downhole choke may increase oil production rate in solution drive reservoir as result of gas expansion in tubing. Anyone have experience in utilizing downhole chokes in your area? Any calculation of incremental production or limitations? plz share your experience and send me info or link about related subject. 
Thanks in Advance,
Akylbek

----------


## khurmi

Thank You

----------


## larofa79

Thank You

----------


## john1964

Hi Akilbek,
On the topic of downhole chokes..... The same as the name signifies is used to choke the production or injection. Once a downhole choke is installed it will reduce the production. The chokes installed downhole are mostly wireline retreivable & can be replaced as & when required using wireline unit but the process is tedious & involves production downtime. 
*In producers*- The usage of choke is when the production tubing size is bigger for the production rate of the well. When a production rate of a well reduces, instead of pulling the larger tubing & changing with a small ID size , a choke is a option utilised to sustain the rate. In some cases if the bottom hole pressure is higher & we need to to restrict the production, again a choke is used.
The production rate of a well can be determined by well test's/or a flowing survey or a PLT. There are times adding a choke can improve the flow pattern ( reduce slug flows) & thereby marginal production increase or improve the steady flow. The same needs to be properly sized.
*In injectors*: The chokes are used to used to reduce the injection rate especially if the reservoir is pressure restricted & if we don't want to damage /fracture the reservoir. 
Choke can also get plugged with scale /debris/corrsion products/sand or formation debris. This is possible if the choke size is small. 
Best Regards,
John1964

----------


## electrozone

Thanks !!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!1

----------


## engineer982

thnks a lot

----------


## maxim

Thank you

----------


## Akilbek

Thanks for good reply John..

See More: Valves  !!!

----------


## forkee

thank

----------


## stablemax

thank you,it is helpful

----------


## Babe2Babe

awesome

----------


## jairolondono

please send me the book jlondox@hotmail.com

----------


## badjoe

> I'll Start my first post in our forum with valves because most of us need to know more about this important item in pertroleum production engineering.Without valves no production i think this an important fact so let's start with that fact 
> I'll put my Topic and i'll continue it as replies so follow this topic please 
> 
> Contents [hide] 
> 1 Application 
> 2 Valve parts 
> 2.1 Body 
> 2.2 Ports 
> 2.3 Connections to ports 
> ...



well then...shall we start with certain type of valve?

i think the most common used valve type is ball valve and plug valve...does anyone want to start?   :Stick Out Tongue:

----------


## mgm

Thank You

----------


## badjoe

> Hi Gents,
> I heard that installing downhole choke *may increase oil production rate in solution drive reservoir as result of gas expansion in tubing*. Anyone have experience in utilizing downhole chokes in your area? Any calculation of incremental production or limitations? plz share your experience and send me info or link about related subject. 
> Thanks in Advance,
> Akylbek







> Hi Akilbek,
> On the topic of downhole chokes..... The same as the name signifies is used to choke the production or injection. Once a downhole choke is installed it will reduce the production. The chokes installed downhole are mostly wireline retreivable & can be replaced as & when required using wireline unit but the process is tedious & involves production downtime. 
> *In producers*- The usage of choke is when the production tubing size is bigger for the production rate of the well. When a production rate of a well reduces, instead of pulling the larger tubing & changing with a small ID size , a choke is a option utilised to sustain the rate. In some cases if the bottom hole pressure is higher & we need to to restrict the production, again a choke is used.
> The production rate of a well can be determined by well test's/or a flowing survey or a PLT. There are times adding a choke can improve the flow pattern ( reduce slug flows) & thereby marginal production increase or improve the steady flow. The same needs to be properly sized.
> *In injectors*: The chokes are used to used to reduce the injection rate especially if the reservoir is pressure restricted & if we don't want to damage /fracture the reservoir. 
> Choke can also get plugged with scale /debris/corrsion products/sand or formation debris. This is possible if the choke size is small. 
> Best Regards,
> John1964



regarding to the explanations from *john1964*, then it would be decreasing instead of increasing production rate.. is it correct?

expanded gas within the tubing?co this process can really boost up the production rate?or this gas is the one that used for the injection instead of production?

CMIIW  :Smile:

----------


## kamalnashar

thanks

----------


## omli

thanks

----------


## alexcv

thanks

----------


## epulgar72

Thank You

----------


## alexcv

Thanks

See More: Valves  !!!

----------


## armin35

Pressure Relief Devices (McGraw-Hill Mechanical Engineering)
UploadBox :: Downloading 007145537X_Pressure_Relief_Devices.rar

----------


## armin35

**[link Point to another website Only the registered members can access]
*link*




<![CDATA[[Only Registered And Activated Users Can See Links]

----------


## kamalnashar

thanks

----------


## Mohd Zurairi Abd Ghani

dear friend.
do you have any valve construction manual as reference.
the more i read the book, the more i get confuse. can any one help me regarding in valve construction.let say ball valve,flange type,150#.
tq

----------


## badjoe

> dear friend.
> do you have any valve construction manual as reference.
> the more i read the book, the more i get confuse. can any one help me regarding in valve construction.let say ball valve,flange type,150#.
> tq



IMHO

the simplest way to understand the construction of various valves is refer to API 6D...

the construction manual will vary depends upon each manufacturer's design, but in common design you may refer to API 6D..

----------


## Mohd Zurairi Abd Ghani

tq badjoe.
but ive read the book. now my question is?
1) how to determine the sizing of the stem?
2) how to determine the sizing packing?
3) how to determine the sizing of seat?

is there any calculation that can support and verified the design base on asme b 16.34?
anyone who has these knowledge, you are welcome to share with me at this forum or at my email zurftems@gmail.com
tq=)

----------


## Mohd Zurairi Abd Ghani

dear friends,
i have a few question regarding valve design:
-how can i design valve stem in term of it length?
-how can i design valve ball in  term of it dimension?

please provide with asme documents..
thank you all=)

----------


## Mohd Zurairi Abd Ghani

Dear Friends,
I would like to have these book:
1) The valve book-published by Neles-Jamesbury
2) The Design of Valves and Fittings-by G. H. Pearson
Can anyone help me on this issue. Nabilia? anyone?
Your prompt feedback is very much appreciated.
Thanks and best regards.

Read more: **[link Point to another website Only the registered members can access]
*link*




<![CDATA[[Only Registered And Activated Users Can See Links]

----------

